# Looking for lease or club near Savannah (within one hour)



## tiger384 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am looking for a deer/turkey hunting lease or small club within an hour of Savannah. I am in law enforcement and prefer a trophy-managed club or will do so if you have land to lease. I can probably get another 3-6 guys (also law enforcement) together to lease a piece of property.


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

Carpet city gun club has 10 openings for the 2012-2013 season
We have 1000 acres and have been 6 point out side the ears for the past several years. Our club is a family oriented club.
Dues are $600 
We are located near bartow Ga. 423-645-7748


----------



## lokeller (Mar 27, 2012)

tiger384 said:


> I am looking for a deer/turkey hunting lease or small club within an hour of Savannah. I am in law enforcement and prefer a trophy-managed club or will do so if you have land to lease. I can probably get another 3-6 guys (also law enforcement) together to lease a piece of property.



We can take another member in our club near Millen.  For what it's worth, two of our 12 members are also in law enforcement.  The club is about and hour and 45 min. from Savannah.  Info at http://huntbigcypress.us.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Mar 28, 2012)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent


----------



## Shanelott (Apr 7, 2012)

*Hunting land*

We need two more members, make total of five, 523 acres on the little satilla river, pierce- Brantley county line, we like to manage our land, great looking land, lots of hardwoods, no clear cuts, 1000 per member, interested call shane 229-798-2187


----------



## Bluesprings (May 29, 2012)

we have 4600 acres in Screven county. deer, hog, turkey.
25 member max (need 8) camp site with water, power ,sewer. membership is 1,500
 call jay 912 660-0600


----------

